# Vipers



## Kelowna (May 25, 2012)

Does anyone own, or know anything about the Dodge Viper cars? Like reliability, or anything. My brothers looking at buying one, a used one of some sort.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2012)

I would love to have one, that's about it.


----------



## Kelowna (May 26, 2012)

They are nice cars, he is tired of his current car, so plans to sell it or trade in plus cash on a viper.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2012)

I think they are nice looking and fast and fun but not practical at all. I would lok to have one for weekend cruises but not for a DD.


----------



## Kelowna (May 26, 2012)

He has 2 pickups, 3 cars, and a jeep. So it will be his fun car. Like me he is selling vehicles off to, he plans to sell 1 pickup, and 2 cars, but buy a viper to replace 1 car.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 26, 2012)

http://www.viperalley.com/forum/

Vipers are sweet for sure, but I'd rather have a Vette for practicality.


----------



## Kelowna (May 26, 2012)

He has had more practical cars, he gets bored fast. He is already tired of his Porsche Boxster S.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 9, 2015)

From what I have viewed they don't have a tremendous resale value.  One of my friends bought a used one at a good price, anyway he thought , owned it for two years and resold it.  Dropped twenty k .... and he is a Mopar person.  He liked the style more than the ride, maintenance, and drivability.  When the title says Chrysler ..... I have a Jeep Wrangler, that is more pentastar and the last one with my name on the title.  Like the saying goes, your experience may vary & be the greatest adventure of your life.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Apr 9, 2015)

I have read that it you bring your Viper to the track, you better bring a trailer if your bringing it home.

I think they're pretty cool. I like Vettes and 911s quite a bit too.


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 14, 2016)

Most buyers are die hard Chrysler fans.  The few I have seen, many are for sale.  I believe they will go by the wayside like the Prowler and PT Cruiser.  They may have been  built to get their name in the road racing circles.  As for street or daily drivers like Corvettes, the demand isn't present. I would love to drive one.  Owning may be a different story.  If your brother is looking for something different he may be on to something .  If he makes the plunge, ...... let us know the details.


----------

